# B3200 Vibration Issue



## topjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

I have seen many older posts in forums and other internet sites about the B3200 having excess vibration at over 2000 rpms. As I said, most of these posts are older. Does anyone know if the manufacturer has addressed and fixed this problem? Thank you very much.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

topjudge said:


> I have seen many older posts in forums and other internet sites about the B3200 having excess vibration at over 2000 rpms. As I said, most of these posts are older. Does anyone know if the manufacturer has addressed and fixed this problem? Thank you very much.


Welcome to the forum, topjudge. Sorry I myself have not heard, but someone on here should be able to answer this for you. Great to have you on board! Bye


----------

